# Wheelsets under $300- hubs



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking for a new wheelset, does not have to be super light weight. Clinchers, Shimano 9 speed and probably something with a quiet hubs. I do want it to be durable so will trade off. I do not race, mainly road training rides and tours. I weight right around 170 depending on the time of the season.

So clinchers and probably leaning toward 28 rear, 24 front spoke count.

I have a short list of wheels that I am putting on the strong possibility but every time I am ready to place an order, I learn a reason that I may not be as pleased with the wheels.
On the list:
Easton EA70 (Circuit?)- C3 hubs seem pretty well known out there
Fuzion M1 - know little about the DBA Climb Hubs- comments on the wheels and hubs, build quality? I have not found many reviews.
Fulcrum Racing 5- These were at the top of the list until I started reading about the noise of the hub/pawl being very loud- all sorts of Youtube videos on these.


Not 24/28 spoke count but possibly on the list:
Vuelta - know very little about this line but see them a lot in my price range- Zeroelite or Corsa Lite or Pro?
Mavic Ksyrium Elite or Equipe (maybe used in my price range) seem to be the 2 I see most often.
Nuevation M28 series
Mavic Open Pro w Ultegra Hubs- most seem to be 32 spoke front/rear and heaviest of all- but durable

Another item my local bike shop tech pointed out is to be careful of wheels that may have custom spokes that are only available from the wheelset manufacturer and that Mavic is usually really easy to work with.

So any comments or recommendations- any that you would stay away from and not purchase?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

id suggest skipping anything proprietary.. no mavics, nothing with weird spokes. also the difference between a 24/28 spoke wheelset and a 32 spoke wheelset is about 70 grams.. but if you bust a spoke on a 32 hole wheel, you can finish the ride. imo, 70 grams of spoke is splitting hairs.

my tiagra/ME14a wheelset came in at 1820 grams for 120 bucks. ultegra hubs would have added quite a bit of cost, but no weight saving and im not convinced they're really any better. after being on a bunch of different wheels, im not terribly convinced id get much more value out of a wheelset without spending another 500+ on it, but that goes over your budget.

shimano hubs are heavy, but the center of the wheel is the best place to hide weight.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I agree with TomH about skipping anything proprietary and pretty much whatever else he said except... I don't think you need to spend "500+" but I do think you will see significant increases in quality in the 300-400 range over what you have described in the lower range.

$300 is a pretty tight budget. If you can go any higher you will start to find some really nice rims for what you seek. Durability, serviceability, reasonable weight IMO are all what's best for a training wheel. The last thing you want to do is be off the bike waiting weeks for a friggin spoke or bearing.

Case in point...you can get an Ultegra 6700 (9/10 sp) 28Hf/32Hr hubs laced to Velocity Fusions or Deep Vs with Sapim spokes for under just $400 and they will be bulletproof , reasonably light, and use simple (but reliable hubs) and regular spokes. I had these guys (http://www.spinlitecycling.com/) build me a similar set 3 years ago. I weigh 30-40lbs more than you and put housands of miles on them and they are still very true. You have nothing to lose by calling them (ask for Lyle) and describing how you ride and your budget. He spent 45minutes on the phone with me and and 2 weeks later something wonderful arrived via UPS. Ultegra/Fusions/Sapim, 28H front 2x, 32H rear 3x drive side, 2x non-drive side. ($325 in 2007) Not bling just good solid wheels.

I had a great experience with a far away wheel builder but understand why you might be hesitant. Resist buying some cheap factory wheels as your primary wheels. They are good for backups or poor weather but do yourself the favor of getting good, reliable, wheels for the majority of your riding. Seek out a good wheel builder, wherever they are, talk to them and get something built just for you. Year's later you won't regret it or miss the extra $100 !


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

TomH said:


> id suggest skipping anything proprietary.. no mavics, nothing with weird spokes. also the difference between a 24/28 spoke wheelset and a 32 spoke wheelset is about 70 grams.. but if you bust a spoke on a 32 hole wheel, you can finish the ride. imo, 70 grams of spoke is splitting hairs.
> 
> my tiagra/ME14a wheelset came in at 1820 grams for 120 bucks. ultegra hubs would have added quite a bit of cost, but no weight saving and im not convinced they're really any better. after being on a bunch of different wheels, im not terribly convinced id get much more value out of a wheelset without spending another 500+ on it, but that goes over your budget.
> 
> shimano hubs are heavy, but the center of the wheel is the best place to hide weight.


You state no Mavic's- I assume you are talking about the Ksyriums- as Mavic Open Pro rims would be old school standard 32 spoke j bend that every bike shop should have....unless the build is done in some special spoke color like red or blue. I do not even see many builds with Tiagra hubs, some 105's, a good number of Ultegra and Dura Ace which is probably pushing my price range unless I use a cheaper rim.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

Tiagra hubs have protection rubber from both sides in the front and on the non-drive side in the rear. These rubber things slow hubs enough to notice it. 105 hubs and higher do not have these things and cup and cone races in 105/Ultegra usually have better polishing than Tiagra.

Ksyriums Elite are great. Low weight rims paired with steel (not zicral) spokes - I haven't been able to make any dents although since I'm an MTB-er I abused them with the a bit of unusual stuff. Cheap Aksiums are even thougher but rims are bricks although it doesn' make the wheels any slower than Ksyriums.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I bought a wheelset from BicycleWheelWarehouse with the silent Ultegra hubs, 32 spoke 3cross, Brass niples, Blackset 27 mm semi-aero rims, and DT Swiss double butted spokes for $317 delivered. I have been very happy with them. They are a little on the heavy side,(approx 1860 grams) but I weigh around 190.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

Cannondaleman said:


> I bought a wheelset from BicycleWheelWarehouse with the silent Ultegra hubs, 32 spoke 3cross, Brass niples, Blackset 27 mm semi-aero rims, and DT Swiss double butted spokes for $317 delivered. I have been very happy with them. They are a little on the heavy side,(approx 1860 grams) but I weigh around 190.


How long ago was your purchase and how many miles so far?


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I have had them about a year, so one riding season. I was only able to do 1 century ride this year mostly due to bad weather. I probably have about 800-1000 miles on them. The rims are White, which looks really great with the color scheme of my bike. I really love the hubs with no noise. It is a very durable build for my weight, IMO.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

The Fulcums are loud because they actually use a higher quality light weight lubricant, as opposed to regular grease which you'll find in cheaper sets. If you are really that opposed to the noise, you only need to re-lube it with something heavier.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

dcl10- so you have some experience with the Fulcrums? If all that is needed is some sort of lithum grease or Phil Woods then that sounds like a solution. Wonder if there are any issues with warranty if you pack them. 

Then of course the next question is how often will it need redone, 1 time a season (I know mileage can make a difference- probably will have 1500 miles at the end of this season on the bike)?


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

RShea said:


> dcl10- so you have some experience with the Fulcrums? If all that is needed is some sort of lithum grease or Phil Woods then that sounds like a solution. Wonder if there are any issues with warranty if you pack them.
> 
> Then of course the next question is how often will it need redone, 1 time a season (I know mileage can make a difference- probably will have 1500 miles at the end of this season on the bike)?


I believe some form of lithium grease is what Fulcrum uses in their wheelsets. You want something very heavy, Pedros Bio Grease, Park polylube, etc. These will generally hold up better than a highly viscous lubricant, but will result in slightly more drag. Right after you re-lube it, it should be nearly silent until the grease has a chance to fully migrate,but it will still be fairly quiet. That should last you around 5k miles.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

dot said:


> Tiagra hubs have protection rubber from both sides in the front and on the non-drive side in the rear. These rubber things slow hubs enough to notice it. 105 hubs and higher do not have these things and cup and cone races in 105/Ultegra usually have better polishing than Tiagra..


I was curious so I pulled up shimanos diagrams. Ultegra uses the same inner seal, Y-2TA-06000. Literally the same seal down to the part number. Polish up those cones, toss 2 bucks worth of dura-ace bearings in and as far as i can tell.. you've got a better hub than the ultegras. Only downside is you're stuck with 32 hole fronts instead of 28. Not a huge deal, but worth mentioning.

Heavy grease can impede proper pawl movement and cause your hub to slip, or worst case break internally. A thin grease or thick oil is best to use. packing those things full can cause problems.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

dcl10 said:


> The Fulcums are loud because they actually use a higher quality light weight lubricant, as opposed to regular grease which you'll find in cheaper sets. If you are really that opposed to the noise, you only need to re-lube it with something heavier.


I have a set of Fulcrum Racing 6 that came with my Roubaix Comp and it is very quiet. I only have 20 miles on the bike but hopefully the hub will start making some noise after it breaks in.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

anthonylokrn said:


> I have a set of Fulcrum Racing 6 that came with my Roubaix Comp and it is very quiet. I only have 20 miles on the bike but hopefully the hub will start making some noise after it breaks in.


I am hoping that the Fulcrum 4 that will be on the Spec. Roubaix Expert I have ordered will be fairly quiet and stay that way.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Tough to top this: http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=4


yeah a bit heavy but I can't think of any light wheels at that price that I'd trust to last. Light AND durable will cost a lot more than this. 
I'm not one of these anti-factory wheel guys but I really don't think you can get this quality hub and durability for $300 in any pre made wheel.

At 170 pounds yeah you don't 'need' 32 spokes but by the same token for the riding you describe you don't gain anything that matters by having less either.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

If I were going to get wheels today, I'd prolly buy some of those Pure rims w/ Ultegra hubs. I have Neuvations, and I'm very happy with them. I probably have over 3000 miles on them, and they're still true. They're light, inexpensive, and can take my weight. My only 'gripe' is that they're not as flashy as some other brands of wheels.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

If you can find a set of Mavic Cosmos for 300 or less... they will fulfill your needs. 

Those things are bombproof and mileage proof. Yeah ~2kg... but still they've never failed me and I never retrued after 4 years thus far...


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Tough to top this: http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=4


Ill have something for sale soon to top that by almost a full pound.. similar price, but 24/28 spoke.  

I had a neuvation 20h front. At 195lbs, on nasty pot hole'd bay area roads with 23c tires, they held up just fine. Im pretty sure those are kinlin/chosen setups. I think both are quality bits, they come in super light too. 20/24 wheels just arent confidence inspiring though. 

Im still beyond impressed with my tiagras. As far as im concerned, they're better than ultegras once you toss a couple bucks worth of bearings in. They're heavy, but so are ults/105's. Id put my $120 me14's up against $300 ult/OP wheels any day, in terms of ride, speed, and durability.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had a few questions that I have sent off to the companies of these products. I know you can't always judge the pre-sales support to the post sales support in determining whether a company is going to stand behind their products, but it can be a deciding factor if you get no reply at all from a company and prompt attention from other companies.

Fulcrum has sent responses to all my questions. The latest was on the noise issue and if there would be anything they would recommend without voiding the warranty.

They replied: The sound and level of clinking can be reduced adding grease inside the hub between pawls, spring and ratchet but usually it's not necessary when wheels are brand new. Anyway, if you need grease you may use our product code LB-100. 

(Campy grease product)


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

at that price I would go with something from Neuvation or Bicycle Wheel Warehouse.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

Weav,

I almost did go to Neuvation for a set when I started my search. However they soon were out of stock on the rear wheel (now back in stock finally) and their spoke count is such that I am not 100% sure they would be durable enough. I would not have a second set of wheels (at least no second rear wheel) like some racers that I could run, so weight vs durability, durability will win out in my choice- hence the 24F/28R spoke count.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

MisterMike said:


> Case in point...you can get an Ultegra 6700 (9/10 sp) 28Hf/32Hr hubs laced to Velocity Fusions or Deep Vs with Sapim spokes for under just $400 and they will be bulletproof , reasonably light, and use simple (but reliable hubs) and regular spokes.


Not sure if you've seen prices lately but prices have gone up. I bought my Deep V's laced with DT 15 ga spokes to Ultegra hubs for around $600 from Wheelbuilder.com back in 9/08. I was looking at building again for another road bike that I've purchased and they want close to $800 now. I was very impressed by their work on my previous wheelset, but that was a bit steep. I know they use 6700 hubs now but I called a few others after Wheelbuilder.com and they were all within $65 of one another with Wheelbuilder actually falling near the middle in pricing. I would assume that Sapim spokes would cost a little more. Supposedly lasst year, the bike industry saw a leap in prices across the board. Some things went up as much as 20%.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

*same thought*

This may sound like a broken record, but the dollar's devaluation against the Yen, Australian dollar, etc. in the last 4 - 5 months has affected our cost, % wise fairly substantially.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

terbennett said:


> Not sure if you've seen prices lately but prices have gone up. I bought my Deep V's laced with DT 15 ga spokes to Ultegra hubs for around $600 from Wheelbuilder.com back in 9/08. I was looking at building again for another road bike that I've purchased and they want close to $800 now. I was very impressed by their work on my previous wheelset, but that was a bit steep. I know they use 6700 hubs now but I called a few others after Wheelbuilder.com and they were all within $65 of one another with Wheelbuilder actually falling near the middle in pricing. I would assume that Sapim spokes would cost a little more. Supposedly lasst year, the bike industry saw a leap in prices across the board. Some things went up as much as 20%.


Thats insane.. parts for that build, at consumer prices (not bulk or wholesale) are under 350. Thats just gouging the hell out of you.

(edit: ult 6700's front and rear, and 2 deep v's from universalcycles is 260.95 with coupon. sapim race spokes with nipples are 30 bucks shipped from danscomp. you could probably get those built, parts AND labor for 350 locally).


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

terbennett said:


> Not sure if you've seen prices lately but prices have gone up. I bought my Deep V's laced with DT 15 ga spokes to Ultegra hubs for around $600 from Wheelbuilder.com back in 9/08. I was looking at building again for another road bike that I've purchased and they want close to $800 now. I was very impressed by their work on my previous wheelset, but that was a bit steep. I know they use 6700 hubs now but I called a few others after Wheelbuilder.com and they were all within $65 of one another with Wheelbuilder actually falling near the middle in pricing. I would assume that Sapim spokes would cost a little more. Supposedly lasst year, the bike industry saw a leap in prices across the board. Some things went up as much as 20%.


$600? You got hosed. I Checked the prices the day I wrote the post. http://www.spinlitecycling.com/road_wheels.htm#Spin_Lite Still several Ultegra6700/Velocity/Sapim combos at or under $400


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

I priced out a number of options discussed and spent a number of hours researching and learning about some popular setups. Well I had on my short list the Fuzion M1 Wheelset. 28 rear, 24 front spoke count with standard readily available jbend 2.0 spokes too. They showed up on Ebay at a fantastic price- however a closeout/clearance and cheaper than I could probably get just a few of the parts for, so I ordered them. Should have them in a week or so and will hopefully be able to take them for at least a short spin before the snow arrives and all.

I saved enough that I can probably spend the winter looking for a rear wheel deal- to provide a backup wheel set, or order up a rear hub and some spokes and maybe if I have time try my hand at lacing up the existing rim as a backup and spare.

If the Fuzion wheels do not seem tensioned and true I'll have the local bike shop check them out when the cassette is pulled and mounted.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

terbennett said:


> Not sure if you've seen prices lately but prices have gone up. I bought my Deep V's laced with DT 15 ga spokes to Ultegra hubs for around $600 from Wheelbuilder.com back in 9/08. I was looking at building again for another road bike that I've purchased and they want close to $800 now. I was very impressed by their work on my previous wheelset, but that was a bit steep. I know they use 6700 hubs now but I called a few others after Wheelbuilder.com and they were all within $65 of one another with Wheelbuilder actually falling near the middle in pricing. I would assume that Sapim spokes would cost a little more. Supposedly lasst year, the bike industry saw a leap in prices across the board. Some things went up as much as 20%.


Those prices seem extremely high to me. I recently (Aug 2010) purchased Deep V's with Sapim CX-Ray spokes and closeout Dura Ace 7800/7850 hubs for $614. This included shipping from GA to VA. I purchased from Spin Lite Cycling in GA and am extremely satisfied with the customer service and build quality. Examples of current prices at Spin Lite are:

$375 will buy you a pair of Deep V's with Ultegra 6700 hubs and Sapim Race 14/15 spokes.

$790 will buy you the same Deep V's with Dura Ace 7900 hubs and Sapim CX-Ray spokes.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

Fun mail arrived- UPS walked in the door with the package of Fuzion wheels. Hope to get them all ready for a ride tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

RShea said:


> You state no Mavic's- I assume you are talking about the Ksyriums- as Mavic Open Pro rims would be old school standard 32 spoke j bend that every bike shop should have.


Stay away from Mavic Open Pro rims. The rims will last a few years and then crack at the eyelets. Non drive side.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

OP's arent one of the most popular rims on the market because they break. Its nothing spectacular, but its by no means a bad or faulty rim.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

My older bike 88 Fuji Sagres SP has had 3 sets of wheels on it. The stock factory ones that ended up with spokes breaking regularly, a custom built set of tubulars I purchased used and ran for some time (ended up getting to the point of the wear strips on the brakes were the reason they were retired) and then another set of used Mavic rims that still are on it and I never have had rim problem failure or problem at all.

I have talked to many that swear by Mavic Open Pros for high mile usage as training wheels.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been on a set of Fuzion M1s for a year. $175 bucks, unbelievable. Feel light and fast. I'm 185lbs, no problem so far. Best value out there IMO. Don't feel that much diff than my race wheels.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

Good to hear that you like them TK after having some miles on them. I did message a few other owners that were discussing the Fuzion series on various bike forums - but most were their F1 series (lower spoke count) which are sold out and no longer available from what I have been told. (I wanted the hopefully more reliable higher spoke count anyway).

The new wheels went out on their first group ride this morning and seemed to be just fine. A few bumps/ pot holes and all seem to be fine.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is a little secret. Those wheels are put out by Williams Wheels. He personaly recomended them to me and I could not be happier. I may buy another set for my pit/ backup wheels. The weight of those wheels is in the hubs not the rims. So they feel light.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

TK, I actually saw them and attempted to ask some questions from the Fuzion web site. I did not get any response and then read about some sort of connection with Williams. I spoke with Williams and he answered my questions. I do not know the full relationship- but he is the one closing them out. It does sound like once they are gone, there will not be any replacing of the series listed on the web site. Someone mentioned that they come from the same factory as Keith gets his stuff from for his carbon series wheels. At the price I paid, I probably could not purchase the components alone let alone the wheels assembled.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

gtpharr said:


> Those prices seem extremely high to me. I recently (Aug 2010) purchased Deep V's with Sapim CX-Ray spokes and closeout Dura Ace 7800/7850 hubs for $614. This included shipping from GA to VA. I purchased from Spin Lite Cycling in GA and am extremely satisfied with the customer service and build quality. Examples of current prices at Spin Lite are:
> 
> $375 will buy you a pair of Deep V's with Ultegra 6700 hubs and Sapim Race 14/15 spokes.
> 
> $790 will buy you the same Deep V's with Dura Ace 7900 hubs and Sapim CX-Ray spokes.


The $375 sounds interesting. I hear everyone's quotes and they sound good but I know that when I bought mine, even Velocity were selling their complete wheelsets with Velocity hubs (rebadged Formulas) for $399. Now, they seem to be selling in the $200-300 range. In fact, when I ordered mine I had to wait because Deep Vs were on back order at the time- assuming that it was because of the rising fixie craze but I can't confirm that. Shops that carried Deep Vs couldn't even keep Deep Vs in stock. Most of the pre-built Deep Vs I saw were setup for fixie applications and those were $300. Now, you can get them for around $200. The point I'm getting at is that I know I paid a lot but Deep Vs were going for a premium back then. Most of the Vs I saw were being built for around $500.


----------

